# A-maze-n pellet smoker, where are you buying them from?



## primer (Jan 29, 2016)

Just wondering where people are sourcing their a-maze-n pellet smokers from in the UK, i've seen them on ebay but from American sellers and I've looked at the a-maze-n website but they want $65 for shipping for 1 x 12" tube & 1 tray smoker?


----------



## smokewood (Jan 29, 2016)

Give Richard a bell at BBQ Gourmet, when I spoke to him just before Christmas he had some en route from the States, so I would have thought they should have arrived by now.


----------

